# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Norveç'te Türk aileye bu kez de ırkçı tehdit

## bozok

*Tulum ailesine ırkçı tehdit*

*24.01.2010 / DHA / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**


*Norveç'te polisin işgüzarlığı ve zamanında müdahale edilmemesi nedeniyle hayatını kaybeden, Döndü Tulum'un ailesi ırkçı tehdit mesajları içeren bir mektup geldi.*


** 

*İNSANLIK DIşI UYGULAMA - WEB TV* 

Hayatını kaybeden 63 yaşındaki Döndü Tulum’un oğlu Kutluay Tulum’a üzerinde gamalı haç bulunan tehdit ve hakaret içeren bir mektup gönderildi. Mektupta, ölen anne Döndü Tulum’un gazeteden kesilmiş bir resminin üzerine gamalı haç çizilerek *“üldü: Döndü Tulum, domuz”* yazdığı bilirtildi.

Mektiple ilgili üç ayrı polis istasyonunu dolaştığını söyleyen Kutluay Tulum, Norveç polisinin ilgisizliğinden yakındı. Tulum, yaşanan olaydan sonra polislerin kendisiyle hemen ilgilenmelerini beklediğini söyledi. 

*“ANNEMİ RAHAT BIRAKSINLAR”*
Kutluay Tulum şöyle konuştu: _“Cuma günü posta ile gelen mektubu açtığımda şok oldum. Benim adım ve adresimi nereden öğrendiler bilmiyorum. Mektubu açtığımda, annemin resmi üzerine bir gamalı haç çizilmiş ve yanına domuz yazılmış olduğunu gördüm. Mektubu alarak hemen Stovner bölgesi polisine gittim. Bizim ‘mektupla uğraşacak zamanımız yok”_ _dediler. Bunun üzerine Oslo merkez polisine gittim. Onlar da tam olarak ilgilenmediler ama bazı formları doldurmamı istediler, doldurdum. Ben mektupta parmak izi vardır diye ellememeye özen gösterdim ve bir plastik torbaya koydum ama polisler rahatça elleyip, mektubu torbanın içinden çıkarıp baktıktan sonra bana geri verdiler. Görüştüğüm polisler şefleri ile görüştükten sonra “elimizde bu işle uğraşacak eleman yok” dediler. Oradan Grönland bölgesi polisine gittim. Orası da kapalıydı. Ben yaşanan olaylardan sonra bize öncelik tanırlar derken, adamların umurunda bile değildi. Bu ne biçim düzendir, ne biçim adalettir, anlayamadım”_ 

*GüüMENLER KONSEYİ DEVREYE GİRDİ*
Polislerden yardım görmeyince, Göçmenler Konseyi yöneticileriyle görüşen Kutluay Tulum, _“Göçmenler Konseyi’nden polis şefine telefon ettiler. O zaman adam bizimle görüşmeyi kabul etti. Biz de gidip suç duyurusunda bulunabildik. Bu olay bize yönelik olsa belki tolere ederdim. üünkü benim Mailim’e de bazı tehdit mesajları geldi. Ama burada Annem’e yaplıan bir hakaret var. Annem 6 yıl bu ülkeden bir şey almadı ki. Sonunda hayatını yok ettiler. şimdi de mezarında rahat bırakmıyorlar. Bu ülkelerde bizim yabancı olarak hiç bir değerimiz yok. Benim annem kimseye bir şey yapmadı. O bir melekti. Bu mektup Norveç’te ırkçılık olduğunu gösteriyor”_ dedi.

*TüRKİYE’DEN İNCELEME KOMİSYONU GELECEK*
Kutluay Tulum, tehditlere rağmen, davadan vazgeçmeyeceklerini ve suçlular cezalandırılıncaya kadar mücadeleye devam edeceklerini söyledi. Kutluay Tulum ayrıca, Türkiye’den İnsan hakları İnceleme Komisyonu’ndan bir heyetin Norveç’e gelerek olaylar hakkında inceleme yapacağını söyledi. 

...

----------

